# Chopin Polonaise-Fantasie Op. 61



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I love this piece; maybe my favorite by Chopin at the moment. Been listening to it everyday for the past couple of weeks. Any favorite versions?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm not sure if it's good, but I just put on the Richard Goode version. It sounds pleasant! I'm pretty sure this pianist got famous for his Beethoven cycle of sonatas.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Moravec, hands down


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bwv 1080 said:


> Moravec, hands down


His Nocturne set is unbelievable!


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

Horowitz on this album that I got when I was a teenager (yeah I was a nerd) and unfortunately sold away with my other LPs over a decade ago. I think it's a live performance from 1966 or so:


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

I remember seeing this in my father's collection long ago


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Bunin is my friend's favorite pianist. I should give that performance a listen @hk.

@BWV 1080: I'm inclined to agree.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Not a name I often see cited hereabouts, but I like the version by Nikita Magaloff.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'm not sure if it's good, but I just put on the Richard Goode version. It sounds pleasant! I'm pretty sure this pianist got famous for his Beethoven cycle of sonatas.


Wait, I think that was Stewart Goodyear.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Richter's Chopin can be variable, but this was one of Chopin's pieces that suited him well, I think. There is one recording from the early 1960s on a DG anthology (with Ballades 3+4 and mixed other items) called Richter "in memoriam". There are probably several other recordings, some live with Richter


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> I love this piece; maybe my favorite by Chopin at the moment. Been listening to it everyday for the past couple of weeks. Any favorite versions?


Alexis Weissenberg, Cortot


----------



## Holden4th (Jul 14, 2017)

Sokolov, from a live all Chopin concert in Amsterdam (2005?).


----------



## Michael122 (Sep 16, 2021)

No matter how you sort out a list of favorite Chopin pieces, Chopin’s Polonaise-Fantasie would probably appear in anyone’s top 5.
This piece is so representative of both Chopin and the Romantic period.
Rightfully so, this piece re-defined expectations of music for the polonaise dance and Chopin was completely justified in observing that this piece is more on the order of fantasy, just as Beethoven did with “Moonlight”.

Is it just me, or do others hear the wandering mystery of its opening?
Right from the start this piece is radical and unconventional.
I have often wondered if Chopin is somehow acknowledging a debt or some sort of tribute to later efforts of Wagner, possibly Liszt.
Those triple meter phrases are so provocative and engaging as is the blend of nocturne-like and standard polonaise rhythms he paints and embellishes so wonderfully well for our ears.
Can you ever get tired of it?

My favorite performances of it are by Lang, Ohlsson, and Perahia.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes, one of the greatest works by Chopin. Mi favorite version has always been the one on this disc.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Michael122 said:


> No matter how you sort out a list of favorite Chopin pieces, Chopin's Polonaise-Fantasie would probably appear in anyone's top 5.
> This piece is so representative of both Chopin and the Romantic period.
> Rightfully so, this piece re-defined expectations of music for the polonaise dance and Chopin was completely justified in observing that this piece is more on the order of fantasy, just as Beethoven did with "Moonlight".
> 
> ...


It's a fine piece but it wouldn't be in my top five.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Animal the Drummer said:


> It's a fine piece but it wouldn't be in my top five.


I wouldn't put you in my top 5.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

For this relief, much thanks.


----------



## Rubens (Nov 5, 2017)

It is my favorite piece. I have compiled several versions and listened to them shuffled "blindly". The version that comes out on top, for me, is Ohlsson's, followed by... Horowitz (!). I would then put Pollini in 3rd.


----------

